# Sprawy forum >  Jak odzyskać do

## delfinek

Jak odzyskać dostęp do konta, jeżeli usunąłem Emaila, którego podałem podczas zakładania tego konta?

----------


## delfinek

Założyłem wtedy temat, który jest dla mnie bardzo istotny, Niestety nie znalazłem nigdzie opcji śledzenia tematu (Chodzi mi o to, aby po pojawieniu się nowej odpowiedzi przyszło mi powiadomienie, ale na tego nowego emaila, którego mam teraz), a nie chcę powielać tematu.

----------

